
Tardigrades can live 30 years in a freezer&survive in space, and now we know why - Tomte
http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/20/12990274/tardigrade-extreme-water-bears-genome-sequence
======
gigatexal
They can splice some of that into my genome.

